
The most important question to ask before taking seed money (from VCs) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=1746
======
mattmaroon
Valid point. Anyone know exactly what VC program he is talking about?

I'm really curious to see how the Sequoia thing shakes out for YC.

~~~
wheels
I know at least Spark and Lightspeed have incubators of sorts and that NEA at
least does that sometimes.

I think the Sequoia thing has been a tempest in a teapot. It may have miffed
some other firms, but I don't think that's affecting meetings we're getting
and hasn't ever come up in talks.

~~~
mattmaroon
Glad to hear. There are a ton of reasons why Sequoia might not invest in a
company they have priority access to, many of which say nothing about the
company. If I were an angel their lack of involvement wouldn't deter me.

On the other hand, I'm not an angel and probably don't think like most of
them.

------
imraj
The other side of the story of course is maybe that the entrepreneur needs to
rethink their product, reconsider their strategy and take it as a signal after
it is passed on. Just because you got in to a prestigious program, doesn't
necessarily mean that you have a product with a lot of potential. Funny thing
with potential is that it doesn't always turn into something fruitful.

